# I've built an old system. Want to see?



## mclaren85 (Mar 2, 2022)

I like the old tech. It shows me how quickly the technology develops and makes me feel nostalgic. Therefore I've decided to built an old desktop system based on AMD. All the pieces are seperately gathered and nearly all of them had to be cleaned before use.
My specs are:

Cpu: AMD Sempron 140
MB: Biostar MCP6PB M2+
Ram: DDR2 667 Mhz 1GB
HDD: 160GB Samsung Sata
OD: Philips DVD RW Combo
PSU: 300W Generic brand
Case: Generic brand ATX

Hope you enjoy my work, have a nice day everyone!


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 2, 2022)

@mclaren85 
It's a lot of fun building old systems from scratch and I hope you enjoy your new build.
Are you planning on gaming with it eventually?


----------



## Mr.Scott (Mar 2, 2022)

Sempron 140 might unlock to dual core. 

Nevermind. Board does not support unlocking cores.


----------



## mclaren85 (Mar 2, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> @mclaren85
> It's a lot of fun building old systems from scratch and I hope you enjoy your new build.
> Are you planning on gaming with it eventually?


It was the building part which make me feel orgasmic. I'm planing to donate the computer to a school or library. It can easily runs office and web browser.


----------



## Nike_486DX (Mar 2, 2022)

mclaren85 said:


> It was the building part which make me feel orgasmic. I'm planing to donate the computer to a school or library. It can easily runs office and web browser.


not sure if it can run youtube tho. especially with 1 core and no graphics acceleration (unless you put a 1030 or someth into it). On the other hand that mobo is am2+ and it should theoretically work fine with Phenom ll X4's (i would slap someth like a 65w 910e into it cuz the vrm is crap). Plus because its amd, it should support these 4gb weird chinese ddr2 modules (so 2 slots x 4gb=8gb). Overall such build can get somewhere at least.


----------



## mclaren85 (Mar 2, 2022)

Nike_486DX said:


> not sure if it can run youtube tho. especially with 1 core and no graphics acceleration (unless you put a 1030 or someth into it). On the other hand that mobo is am2+ and it should theoretically work fine with Phenom ll X4's (i would slap someth like a 65w 910e into it cuz the vrm is crap). Plus because its amd, it should support these 4gb weird chinese ddr2 modules (so 2 slots x 4gb=8gb). Overall such build can get somewhere at least.


It runs youtube in full hd beautifully. but I have to say I oc the cpu little bit


----------



## Frick (Mar 2, 2022)

You're planning on donating an XP machine to a public institution? That should be considered a criminal offense.


----------



## freeagent (Mar 2, 2022)

Wow a Sempr0n.. don’t see those anymore.. nice!


----------



## mouacyk (Mar 2, 2022)

Frick said:


> You're planning on donating an XP machine to a public institution? That should be considered a criminal offense.


Probably need to provide a disclosure to any incompetent admin to not plug it into the network, or just disable the ability to do so before donating it.


----------



## QuietBob (Mar 2, 2022)

I admire your generosity, but single core machines with 1 GB RAM really have no practical applications today. They make for fun retro systems / hobby projects, but would be painfully slow in everyday scenarios, even in light office use. The low responsiveness would mean major frustration for a typical user. You'd be doing them a disservice.

I've built and extensively tested two minimum systems running Win7, as an experiment. I purposely chose the slowest components supported by the OS. While technically they can be used to surf the net, the average person won't accept waiting over a minute for the app to load, or half a minute for a simple page to display in the browser (limited to a single open tab).

I love tinkering with old systems, but I wouldn't consider anything less than a dual core with 4 GB RAM for everyday office use.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 2, 2022)

Nike_486DX said:


> not sure if it can run youtube tho. especially with 1 core and no graphics acceleration (unless you put a 1030 or someth into it). On the other hand that mobo is am2+ and it should theoretically work fine with Phenom ll X4's (i would slap someth like a 65w 910e into it cuz the vrm is crap). Plus because its amd, it should support these 4gb weird chinese ddr2 modules (so 2 slots x 4gb=8gb). Overall such build can get somewhere at least.


Even some AM2 boards (like the AGP miracle AM2NF3-VSTA) support Phenom IIs, support with AM2+ is more common though. And of course 1st gen Phenoms work as AM2+ was released because for those.


----------



## Toothless (Mar 2, 2022)

Oooo is this that bomb of a power supply build that nearly everyone told you that shouldn't be messed with? 

I wonder if you'll drop the clocks. Gotta keep all ages of AMD gimped.


----------



## Lei (Mar 3, 2022)

Now let's watercool it and put in some RGB. 
Plant the seed of watercooling in school kids. 



mclaren85 said:


> It was the building part which make me feel orgasmic. I'm planing to donate the computer to a school or library. It can easily runs office and web browser.


----------



## mclaren85 (Mar 3, 2022)

Lei said:


> Now let's watercool it and put in some RGB.
> Plant the seed of watercooling in school kids.


 ahah Surprisingly, the cpu runs at perfectly normal temperature range (35-40C). it even runs over 5 minutes in heavy benchmarking with fan removed until the 105C threshold


----------



## Lei (Mar 4, 2022)

May be if you add dedicated gpu, you can free up some RAM.
@mclaren85


----------



## Palladium (Mar 4, 2022)

Toothless said:


> Oooo is this that bomb of a power supply build that nearly everyone told you that shouldn't be messed with?
> 
> I wonder if you'll drop the clocks. Gotta keep all ages of AMD gimped.



Any generic PSU of any wattage really tops out at 200W, if you are lucky.


----------



## Toothless (Mar 4, 2022)

Palladium said:


> Any generic PSU of any wattage really tops out at 200W, if you are lucky.


No no, OP has another thread where something popped in a PSU and they wanted to fix it.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Mar 4, 2022)

mclaren85 said:


> I like the old tech. It shows me how quickly the technology develops and makes me feel nostalgic. Therefore I've decided to built an old desktop system based on AMD. All the pieces are seperately gathered and nearly all of them had to be cleaned before use.
> My specs are:
> 
> Cpu: AMD Sempron 140
> ...


the cmos battery shows exactly how tiny the motherboard in comparison to nowadays is. wow respect. these were the times I (we all) have been so excited about computers.. thanks for reminding me..!


----------



## Lei (Mar 4, 2022)

@plastiscɧ
from the manual, this mobo is 17x23.5 - less than an inch wider than an hdd.
mine is 25x25 (also micro ATX)


----------



## mclaren85 (Mar 4, 2022)

Toothless said:


> No no, OP has another thread where something popped in a PSU and they wanted to fix it.


Thank you for your interest in my threads But unfortunately I couldn't fix the broken psu and found another second hand psu


----------



## Lei (Mar 22, 2022)

Ah, this is 17x17 cm 
I like it






plastiscɧ said:


> the cmos battery shows exactly how tiny the motherboard in comparison to nowadays is. wow respect. these were the times I (we all) have been so excited about computers.. thanks for reminding me..!


----------

